# Body Found in Scioto



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Just saw on the news that there was a body found near the water works area. Found and reported by a fisherman. Was just wandering if it was one of our fisherman? That would really creep me out if I found something like that. They said the fisherman that reported it was pretty sure he saw it yesterday too but wasn't positive.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

crazy man. me and my dad fish the scioto often. that would be a site i would rather not see.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I fish and hunt alot and have often wondered what I would do if that ever happened to me hopefully it never does.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I always think about that as I yak down our creeks, everytime I smell that dead smell I pray this isn't going to be the day. Once at Darby, I smelled something bad, then saw what looked to me like a dead thing, maybe a baby, maybe a small animal, it was a dead flathead that I guess would have gone 30-40 pounds, a river monster.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

a body that's been in the water a while is something that no one should have to see.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Man thats crazy, i just hope i never find anything like that when im fish.


----------



## Girl With A Pole (May 18, 2007)

http://www.dispatch.com/dispatch/content/local_news/stories/2007/05/30/body31.html

never fun
trust me
seen it before


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

found one last summer up on Lake Erie. Definetly not a pleasent experience. This one was only in the water for not even a day


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

when they are in salt water it's even worse


----------



## bassinLou (May 11, 2007)

I think that would have cut my fishing day really short... Hope I never come across something like that. What's that do to the water in that area???


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I have fished that area before and I hope it was a terrible accident and not foul play. It said he had a net in his hand, if thats true I expect he was fishing. I have seen people walk across the top of the roll-over dam down there when the water is low, its very dangerous. This time of year its covered with algea and is slick as ice. I wouldn't suggest that at any time no matter what, the areas around roll-over dams arent the safest areas. With the rocks, concrete, and under current, an accident can turn fatal quickly.

There is also a small homeless village in the woods down there. I have never run into a problem in the times I have been down there but you never know what a desperate person is capable of. Its a sad story either way you cut it. When I go out fishing, I never think that I might not come back.

Jake


----------



## stephon59 (May 27, 2007)

You hate to think it was a member of this site. I have been wading around the Scioto near Greenlawn and I sometimes think I am too cautious as I move in the river, but you have to respect the water.

Last Friday I was at Greenlawn and I watched two young men throwing a casting net as they walked the top of the low-head. I don't know how severe the backwash would be since we haven't had a lot of rain, but why chance falling in and dealing with it.

stephon


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Simple, low-heads are deadly.

No additional flow needed, no rain, no dam release..etc.

Get caught in the "roller", your done...

Sad, tradgey, hope there was no suffering.


----------



## SmallieNut (May 27, 2007)

I hope it was not one of us. I have often wondered how I would handle that situation of finding a body. Hope I never get to find out.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I thought I found one on the banks of the Licking last year. I screamed at the top of my lungs at what looked like a rumpled corpse and got no response. I finally had to pull up and poke him with my paddle...just dead drunk.

Have any of you ever seen the movie, Short Cuts? Some buddies go up in the mountains for a weekend trout fishing and find a body in the stream. They debate and finally agree that he ain't going nowhere and there is nothing they can do, so they decide to fish the weekend, pretend they found it on Sunday, and report it when they get back...true fishermen!


----------



## mjg801 (May 18, 2007)

I got a really eerie feeling when I read this post. A friend of mine fishes the scioto just about everyday. I ran into him last week, and tried to call him earlier today, but no response. I'm praying that its not him. I know a lot of people fish the scioto, but you never know. You can never be too careful. Sometimes I think I should be wearing a PFD even while wading out. Will probably wear one from now on.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Let's hope and pray you hear from your friend soon, mjg.


----------



## mjg801 (May 18, 2007)

Was relieved to hear back from my friend. However, am still sad that such an event occurred. Prayers go out to those affected in this tragedy.


----------



## ethan-a-thon (Aug 17, 2006)

I know its not the same as a dead PERSON but I ran into a rotting deer carcass laid up in what was a strainer up on mill creek this week. The deer died some how and then washed into a brush pile during high water which has now gone down and left it on the shorelined jammed against a tree. I had to step over it in getting to the water, not pretty, and not fun. Smelled bad, and looked worse.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I once saw a DEAD COW hanging in a tree at the Ohio River....Must have gotten caught up there during a flood.


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

my cousin robbie died in the scitot river. last summer this time last year. his 6 yr old fell in and robbie jumped in to save him. the child lived but robbie did not. Life jackets fellas. I never ever take my girls fishing (even from shore) without them in their life jackets. pond, lake, river, water ever I make them where the life jackets now.

my uncle and cousin found robbie (that would be robbie's dad and brother) they had helecopters, crews, divers, etc looking for him. could you imagine finding your family member dead..drowned in the water. and he was there for 24 hrs before they found him. god rest his soul.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

I was down at that spot on Monday 5-21-07, we went down to see if there were any shad near the concrete to cast net for. There were 2 people in the river wading what seemed to me to be dangerously close to the dam. They were up ahead of the wing dam which is pretty close to the dam itself. They were 2 older black men, and by older I woulda guessed late 60's. There was also a homeless guy by the edge of the wing dam with an obviously broken metal detector, and a large collectors style KNIFE about 10" long with spikes and stuff. He was sitting there going through all that broken glass piece by piece, we had to walk by him to get to where we wanted to be and when we did he looked at us and mumbled something and held a piece of glass up, it was not necessarily in a threatening way but if you&#8217;ve been around homeless people before you probably know what I mean. I have contacted the Homicide detectives with this info. Its always a tragedy to hear of someone dying in the water, and hope it wasn&#8217;t any of the gentlemen I saw.


----------

